# صناعة كابلات الطاقة والإتصالات



## مهندس صناعي7 (5 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...

تحية طيبة للجميع
ارجو من الله ثم منكم امدادي بمعلومات عن مراحل تصنيع كابلات الطاقة والإتصالات والمواد المستخدمة فيها.

متمنيا للجميع التوفيق والنجاح,,,,


----------

